# My N°2 slingshot



## grappo73 (Dec 15, 2015)

Hi guys I'm happy to show you my second homemade slingshot. The template is from a Lobo TTF/OTT. Plywood with a green stone washed effect (obtained painting with a green permanent marker and grinding the surface) and ciano finish. Double black theraband and green pouch.


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

I never thought of that kind of tinting job. Thats an awesome finish too man. Great work


----------



## grappo73 (Dec 15, 2015)

pult421 said:


> I never thought of that kind of tinting job. Thats an awesome finish too man. Great work


Thanks I love experience!!! I hope it's right. My english not so good


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

The green finish turned out really well ! :thumbsup:


----------



## grappo73 (Dec 15, 2015)

treefork said:


> The green finish turned out really well ! :thumbsup:


Thanks


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

Very very nice!!! Cogratulations!!
Ciao!!


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

That's really cool, Grappo!!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Fantastic


----------



## FermentedPickle (Mar 7, 2016)

Grappo, I have never seen a finish done this way,;but it came out spectacular! The green pouch sets it off, I could picture a super hero calling this one his own. Awesome job!


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Bravissimo!!! quella e' la fionda di "HULK" :rofl: tutta verde

Ciao

Volp


----------



## ol'school42 (Feb 13, 2016)

Real nice. How thick is that plywood.? Original, good idea, one that I will use. Thank you for the post.


----------



## grappo73 (Dec 15, 2015)

Thank you guys I'm happy you like it!!!!


----------



## DEDO (Aug 24, 2015)

Congratulations, Grappo......very very good job.


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

A really wonderful slingshot.
Grappo you are the man!!!


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Nice work on that Grappo! Vivid and friendly color. Looks fresh. Like the sword like handle. Keep up building


----------



## grappo73 (Dec 15, 2015)

Volp said:


> Bravissimo!!! quella e' la fionda di "HULK" :rofl: tutta verde
> 
> Ciao
> 
> Volp


It's official the name of this slingshot is HULK!!! Thanks Volp


----------



## grappo73 (Dec 15, 2015)

ol'school42 said:


> Real nice. How thick is that plywood.? Original, good idea, one that I will use. Thank you for the post.


Thickness is 18mm



Genoa Slingshot said:


> A really wonderful slingshot.
> Grappo you are the man!!!





Tremoside said:


> Nice work on that Grappo! Vivid and friendly color. Looks fresh. Like the sword like handle. Keep up building





DEDO said:


> Congratulations, Grappo......very very good job.


Thanks all


----------



## derandy (Dec 28, 2014)

Good work and Nice finish...take care you will mot loose it in the field...propably hard to find...


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

I think it's great! Strength depends on the plywood of course. If it's weak pine, that's fine too given it's thick enough and yours appears to be. Thank you for posting! The finish is quite unique... a nice contribution.


----------



## the core (Jan 13, 2016)

HI Grappo,
very nice!
Like your knives too!
Good shoot, Stefan


----------



## Simpleman (Mar 4, 2016)

Looks great!!!!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

:thumbsup: Excellent, you have to hear howl at km.


----------



## grappo73 (Dec 15, 2015)

derandy said:


> Good work and Nice finish...take care you will mot loose it in the field...propably hard to find...





Chuck Daehler said:


> I think it's great! Strength depends on the plywood of course. If it's weak pine, that's fine too given it's thick enough and yours appears to be. Thank you for posting! The finish is quite unique... a nice contribution.





the core said:


> HI Grappo,
> very nice!
> Like your knives too!
> Good shoot, Stefan





Simpleman said:


> Looks great!!!!





alfshooter said:


> :thumbsup: Excellent, you have to hear howl at km.


Thanks guys :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

Nice job! Congrats!! That green looks fantastic, Hulk and Green Lantern are fighting for it!

Cheers!


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

When you say "Grinding the surface". . Do you mean like with a grinding rock.. or a sander or what.?


----------



## grappo73 (Dec 15, 2015)

BAT said:


> Nice job! Congrats!! That green looks fantastic, Hulk and Green Lantern are fighting for it!
> 
> Cheers!


Thanks



StretchandEat said:


> When you say "Grinding the surface". . Do you mean like with a grinding rock.. or a sander or what.?


Thanks!!! I must write Sanding with sand paper  not grinding


----------



## mitchellholcomb1 (Mar 14, 2016)

Very good looking work


----------



## grappo73 (Dec 15, 2015)

mitchellholcomb1 said:


> Very good looking work


Thanks!!!


----------

